

Berners-Lee: World Finally Realizes The Web Belongs To No One - coderdude
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2012/06/sir-tim-berners-lee/

======
maxko87
I'm surprised the article makes no mention of the semantic web, a brain-child
of his that he's been promoting and working on almost exclusively for the past
several years. It would be the solution to the "closed-data" problem that the
article talks about.

------
adventureful
He's right that the Web belongs to no one, but the politicians of the world,
for the most part, clearly still don't agree nor believe that.

It's too big of a single target to not constantly be the object of power
grabs. So much of what we do, say, and transact now flows over the Internet or
Web. The politicians will literally never stop pursuing legislation for
controlling information systems of all sorts. If they have to do it at the
edges first, then they will, that's how they always make power grabs when big
grabs fail.

Eternal vigilance is the price to be paid to keep the Web free.

